# Optical Audio Cable Wireless Joey



## Iamcb8819 (Jun 3, 2015)

I will like to know if I can use a optical audio cable from my wireless Joey to my soundbar.


----------



## Jason [email protected] (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes there is a optical audio hook up in the back of the wireless Joey.


----------

